# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  ROC Formula D Map (Wip)

## paddycasy

Hello,

this is my first map I want to show you. It is a map for the boardgame Formula D or Formula De (a racing game). I have seen there is already a map WIP for the brilliant "Rocky Shores" track by armoredgear7.

This is the map so far - it is playable, but I have to think about the background. It is based on the Race of Champions layout in the Wembley Stadium in London. Basically they just put tarmac on the grass of the soccer field.



The map is drawn completely in Inkscape, where I used a lot the "pattern along path" tools. To make it usable I adjusted the size to 60x45 cm², which is a possible format for online poster printers.

My idea is now to paint the background in Gimp and load back into Inkscape (to keep the vector graphics) an make a pdf.

----------


## Lukc

Wow, that is nifty ... I fear I rarely have the patience to make something like that in vectors, altho' I've agreed to make a Ticket to Ride: Africa map for our game group.

I think your plan of gimp -> inkscape should work fine. What kind of background are you planning on making though? Grass? What about just using a pattern fill?

----------


## paddycasy

When I figured out how to make the paths and everything - it was easy and quick to do the map.

I am thinking about grass and a few objects, maybe wheel barriers or hay bales. Right now the map feels a bit lifeless. But I have to read a few tutorials before I can do that  :Smile:

----------


## Petershoppan

HI!

I Like it very much!

----------


## Tracker

Hello:
We (my wife and I) have been working game conventions for years.  it is amazing how popular racing board games are, and not only for the people who are actually playing, but for the crowds watching.  One of the things I have noticed about the different racing games is that their backgrounds are usually black, which also makes them hard to distinguish from one game to another.  

Take a look at a racing arena or race track.  Almost all of their empty space is filled with advertising, from billboards to small signs and banners.  In some of the NASCAR tracks you have the infield for RVS, campers for fans.

I hope this helps

Tracker

----------


## Nathan

Yeah. Formula D is a such great game and your board is really well donce !

----------

